# Audi CR8 GT race car.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

It was only a matter of time before someone tried to make a GT racing car out of the R8.
From Endurance-Info:
http://translate.google.com/tr...tools
PS: Sorry for the crappy translation-Google's translator that Endurance-Info uses sucks. I'd recommend going to the original French site and using a free online translator.
EDIT: I also found this site: http://www.cr-8.com
_Modified by chernaudi at 1:18 AM 12-19-2007_

_Modified by chernaudi at 5:18 AM 12-19-2007_


_Modified by chernaudi at 5:19 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi CR8 GT race car. (chernaudi)*

Trouble is it's not RWD.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi CR8 GT race car. ([email protected])*

From what I've read, this isn't offically supported by Audi, and it's basically a track day car. Right now, the only race that the cars will do is the 24 Hours of Dubai, which is very similar to the 24 Hours of the Nurbergring.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi CR8 GT race car. (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_From what I've read, this isn't offically supported by Audi, and it's basically a track day car. Right now, the only race that the cars will do is the 24 Hours of Dubai, which is very similar to the 24 Hours of the Nurbergring.

It's an interesting project. I asked someone somewhere (can't remember) about the Gallardo going GT racing, and the problem supposedly is that the car isn't currently set for RWD only and we likely won't see that in this model generation (one would assume same for R8). In as much, that makes it ineligible for actual ACO GT racing.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi CR8 GT race car. ([email protected])*

One can argue that not allowing AWD(with restictions) isn't doing what the ACO is trying to encourage, which is relevance in the market place showing up on the track. But then again, ALMS/ACO GT cars are nearly as complex-and expensive-as Japanese Super GT cars, which are a blend of NASCAR stockcars and DTM cars more than anything else-only the basic center section of the production cars' monocoques are used on Super GT cars, namely the GT500 cars. 
The GT500 and GT350 cars use LMP type areo treatment, especally on the nose(which makes them resemble old Group 5 GT cars from the '70s), as well as nose diffusers(like the Audi R10), which is why they're faster at most circuits than ACO GT1 and GT2 cars respectively. Granted, talking about Super GT and ACO GT cars is kinda off topic, but it proves a point. Which is that even GT cars are getting fairly far removed from their production counter parts. 
To a degree, it's a good thing, as no true production car can surive the rigors of endurance racing for very long, and it makes the next generation of road cars better(ie the aftforementioned tech. transfer).
But if the ACO allows purpose built diesel race cars that don't use real road car tech(though that's were the race cars began influence wise, and it provides insight to the future). Then it should be fairly easy for them to come up with a set of rules to allow AWD(remember, a Bugatti EB110 ran at LM in '94, but it was probably converted ot RWD). Why not cut the drive shaft to the R8's front wheels, like what drift racers do to normal Audis?


_Modified by chernaudi at 8:07 AM 12-27-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi CR8 GT race car. (chernaudi)*

I think it'd be cool to allow AWD, and that'd create an interesting dilemma for Audi who'd (you'd think) want to compete. Plus, a GT1 R8 vs. a Vette would be cool.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi CR8 GT race car. (chernaudi)*

http://www.24hdubai.com/defaul...D=382


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi CR8 GT race car. (16v)*

Not to get too far off topic, but why don't VAG bring back the Murcielago GT1 car? I know that it was killed off in late 2004, and was probably sacrificed to allow Audi to focus on the R10. But if Audi could keep the R8 going-and winning-well into the 2006 ALMS season, why couldn't they keep the Lambo GT program running. I mean, only the Aston Martin DBR9 and Maserati MC12 could rival that sound and the only human produced sounds that can rival the shrillness and piercing effect of that 6.2 V12 is..., well look in my signature.
Back on topic: Isn't a 4.2 V8 a little small, when you consider that the Corvettes use a 7 liter racing version of the LS1/LS7 V8. Also, the Saleen S7R that Oreca(Labre now runs the S7Rs-Oreca sold them after Huges de Chaunac bought 50% interest in Courage Competiton in Sept.) ran used what was basically a 7 liter version of the Panoz Elan/Ford 6 liter V8, which itself was basically an all aluminum version of Ford's 351 Windsor SVO NASCAR engine?
Unless the 5.2 V10 is able to throw out a lot of power and torque, the R8 will be no match against the 7 liter Chevy small block and the Saleen tuned 7.0 Clevor aluminum V8(Clevor= _Clev_land + Winds_or_. It uses Ford 302 Boss/351 Cleveland cylinder heads on a short dec Windsor block in the Panoz/Saleen's cases.)


----------

